# Breeders in the Pacific NW



## Zayven (Mar 22, 2012)

I've been looking at breeders via google the past couple of weeks, and finally stumbled across this forum. 

I'm going to be looking for a new baby somewhere between September - February, and thought that starting my search now would be a good idea. 

I'm a 28 year old college student who has lived with dogs / animals my entire life, until moving to Portland, OR. Where I live right now does not accept pets, so I will be moving in order to become a parent again. I may be recommended for a therapy dog for anxiety issues, so I have my eyes to a puppy or rescue that can work well for that job, although puppies are recommended. 

That being said, I dearly want another shepherd. My last baby was my soulmate in furry form, and has forever made me fall in love with the breed. I got very lucky in an adoption from a local shelter when I lived in Southern Limburg (Holland), and was chosen by a GSD. And yes, I firmly believe that she chose me as much as I chose her. So I do have experience with them, and a profound love for them. (Sadly, she passed away a few years ago. I miss her dearly, and always will.)

That said, I do have my eyes in the direction of a therapy dog. They will be my companion as much as my child, and will be well loved, socialized, and trained. Portland, OR itself is a very dog friendly area, with tons of parks, trails, and dog parks. They will accompany me wherever they can, and if I do get the therapy dog recommendation, likely everywhere. 

I do have a budget, however, given I'm only a college student. I'll be able to spend $1000 max to a breeder. Preferably less, but I understand a lot of work and money goes into the health of the dogs and everything breeders have to go through. I'd pay more if I could, but I sadly can't. Temperament and health are my top priorities in looking for a dog, although I would prefer dogs that have less black in them than seems popular these days. I also don't mind driving a couple of hours to both visit the furry parents, and human parents of whomever fits me best.

I have no children, and presently no plans for other animals, but they will still need to work well with everyone given their future job. They likely won't have a large backyard if one at all, but I'll make sure to make up for that.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

You can't raise your price by 200-500? It's so much easier to find a GSD breeder who sales puppies for 1200-1500. With what you are looking for, a therapy dog, you need a good puppy from good parents that have the desirable temperament. Not saying breeders who sale in the 1000 price range or bad or anything, but most breeders who sale great puppies sale at a great price. You need a quality, sound puppy and it's hard to find what you need for 1000 or least it is for me. 

Are you willing to have the puppy shipped to you or does the breeder have to be local?


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Here is a nice looking breeder in Washington:
German Shepherd Working Dogs DDR German Shepherd Breeders DDR German Shepherd Puppies

They've got some nice looking, working dogs. I don't live in Washington and I don't know a whole lot about them. They're just a breeder I found close to you or on the NW Pacific. You might want to ask about them. Their prices are 1500 and up. I'll see if I can find a breeder in your price range or on the the lower range of prices.


----------



## Zayven (Mar 22, 2012)

Possibly 200, but not 500. (Unless I can make payments over time.)

I'm not opposed to having the puppy shipped, but that also does add on to the price. I don't like having to put a puppy on a plane, but sometimes it's necessary. Unfortunately with having a puppy shipped, I also can't meet the breeders and the parents. So... not preference, but not totally opposed.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Zayven said:


> Possibly 200, but not 500. (Unless I can make payments over time.)
> 
> I'm not opposed to having the puppy shipped, but that also does add on to the price. I don't like having to put a puppy on a plane, but sometimes it's necessary. Unfortunately with having a puppy shipped, I also can't meet the breeders and the parents. So... not preference, but not totally opposed.


All right, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Zayven, be aware that people googling breeders in your area and posting links is not the same thing as a recommendation - I would really go with recommendations from people who have dealt in person with the breeders that they recommend and have dogs from them, or know dogs from them. Anyone can put together an impressive website and post pictures of nice-looking dogs. Heck, even puppy-mills have gorgeous, impressive, professional looking sites, impressive blather, affordable prices, and gorgeous pics - but really that does not tell the whole story.

That said, agree with the price range - for working lines from recommended breeders, you will be looking around the 1200 to 2000 dollar range. If I were you, I'd work on saving up a bit more to get a good pup from a recommended breeder instead of finding one based on price. 

The link that GSD Fan posted above is worth looking into - I think you will get a number or recommendations from people here that have dogs or had dogs from Vom Banach. 

Another breeder that I know of is Vom HausReid, in Oregon. The dogs I have seen here from Ray have all been healthy and had good temperaments. A few members on the board have dogs from Ray and can't be more satisfied. 
German Shepherds | Vom HausReidr Oregon


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I've been looking for a while now and I am sorry, I couldn't find a lot of breeders 1200 and lower.

I will say this, it was not a wasted search even for me. I found another working line breeder to book mark:
SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs

I was very impressed with their site. I don't know a lot about them, but if I decide to get a working line GSD, you can bet I will check that link above out again.


----------



## Zayven (Mar 22, 2012)

Whileas I really do appreciate the help in googling, I was moreso hoping for recommendations like Castlemaid's. I have quite the google list going myself, but with so many breeders out there, I was hoping for a little more guidance in navigating who to try to focus on most, rather than travelling out to 20 different places. 

I will take more time to save up money if it does come down to that - I do admit I'm a little 'impatient' about the topic. I've never gone so long without a dog in my life, and its an aching hole that I've been dealing with for the past 1.5 years now. Just to explain the impatience. If I have to wait another full year or so, though, to save up more money, I will for the right breeder.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

You adopted before, is adopting a dog out of the question now?


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Zayven said:


> Whileas I really do appreciate the help in googling, I was moreso hoping for recommendations like Castlemaid's. I have quite the google list going myself, but with so many breeders out there, I was hoping for a little more guidance in navigating who to try to focus on most, rather than travelling out to 20 different places.
> 
> I will take more time to save up money if it does come down to that - I do admit I'm a little 'impatient' about the topic. I've never gone so long without a dog in my life, and its an aching hole that I've been dealing with for the past 1.5 years now. Just to explain the impatience. If I have to wait another full year or so, though, to save up more money, I will for the right breeder.


What was different about castlemaid's recommendation? She even stated that members would testify to the first breeder I recommended, if you're saying you are looking for a breeder whom members have bought from. 

Excuse me for trying to help.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Schraderhaus has very nice dogs. I personally know several from her kennel. Excellent temperments, great family dogs, total sweethearts. Jean is very helpful and knows her dogs well.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I have answered this question so many times now! lol There is a thread here that has TONS of reccomendations in it. I mean tons! Here is my standard list. 

All breeders I know, have met dogs from, own dogs from etc. 
VomHausVianden
SchraderhausK9 
Von Grunheide 
Cindy Schneider-Schneider Haus GSD
TimberHaus
Kolbri Vineyard

The list goes on. Please do a search on the board for PNW and you should find lots of other threads listing breeders.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

When I was "shopping" for my girl, this is one breeder I liked located in Port Angeles, WA: Sundance Shepherds
I ended up not going w her b/c I wanted a LC & her girls didn't carry the gene. She's bred for service pup prospects. Below is Merlin one of her prospects.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Zayven, welcome to the forum from another Oregonian - I live right in the Portland/Beaverton area so I can't be too far from you. 

I would be interested in hearing more about the type of German Shepherd Dog you are looking for, what traits you value, and what you will want and be able to do with your dog, besides therapy work training. 



Castlemaid said:


> Zayven, be aware that people googling breeders in your area and posting links is not the same thing as a recommendation - I would really go with recommendations from people who have dealt in person with the breeders that they recommend and have dogs from them, or know dogs from them. Anyone can put together an impressive website and post pictures of nice-looking dogs. Heck, even puppy-mills have gorgeous, impressive, professional looking sites, impressive blather, affordable prices, and gorgeous pics - but really that does not tell the whole story.
> 
> That said, agree with the price range - for working lines from recommended breeders, you will be looking around the 1200 to 2000 dollar range. If I were you, I'd work on saving up a bit more to get a good pup from a recommended breeder instead of finding one based on price.
> 
> ...


I want to second this post, both the first part (very sound advice) and the last (an excellent breeder recommendation, in my opinion!). I will put in a good word for Ray Reid of vom HausReid German Shepherd Dogs - he is an excellent breeder to work with and has some incredible dogs. I got my first dog and German Shepherd from him barely 3 years ago and it's the best decision I ever could have made. Ray has continued to be supportive and still responds to my e-mail updates and inquiries despite his busy schedule... and the pup he picked out for me? That dog is nothing short of amazing. 

For the record, my dog is not likely to excel as a therapy dog for the general public - he is, for the most part, reserved towards strangers and disinterested in any affections others have to offer. The exception to that generalization is children, as he absolutely lives for children and they are the light of his life. Otherwise, he is unaffected by the people around him and only tolerates being pet by strangers. It's not uncomfortable for him, just not enjoyable, either, and not something he would voluntarily solicit.

However, from the sounds of your original post, it almost seems as if you are hoping the dog takes on the role of an Emotional Support Dog or Psychiatric Service Dog, rather than a certified therapy dog for volunteer work? As far as I am aware, of the three (ESD, PSD, and therapy dogs), only Psychiatric Service Dogs are allowed to go everywhere with their handler. Please correct me if I am wrong or feel free to not answer such a personal question, of course. 

If that is the case, a dog such as mine would be much more suited as a personal service dog. He is highly handler oriented and a one person dog, for all the lack of interest in strangers, he is a load of affection and silliness with me. He may be strong willed and hard in temperament, but he is not so handler hard that he does not sense my changes in mood. He is constantly alert, but never on edge... he is always up to do whatever I am ready to do, but does not push me and is not a dog that needs to go, go, go all the time. Constantly aware of his surroundings and aware of me, while still able to go about doing his own thing. Very confident with a solid temperament, stable in even new environments. 











Ray Reid picked the perfect dog for me, and I was fairly straight forward about what I wanted - an active companion pet suitable for a (very dedicated!) first time owner. When starting out in the breed, communication and trust in your breeder's ability and honesty to match you with the right puppy is important. When there is that dependency on the breeder, I tend to recommend really getting to know the breeder's dogs and talking different breedings and different dogs and what each brings to the table. Within the breed, and even within the same type/lines, each dog is an individual, and each breeding is a combination of the genetics of two individuals. Then, even within the same litter, there may be two puppies that are a world apart from each other! Don't be inclined to put down a deposit on the first litter available from the first breeder you visit, no harm comes in gathering a bit more information. Know what you want in a dog and let the breeder know. 

I would go back to vom HausReid for another German Shepherd in a heartbeat, and know for a fact that I will, some day. Ray really knows his dogs, and working breeds in general, plus he is a great person all around. Might be biased though because he got me such a great dog.

The preference for dogs with less black in them than is popular did confuse me - are you referring to saddle backs, or two dogs with a faded saddle (even less black than a black/tan saddle back)? I think of the saddle backs as the common coat pattern. To the best of my knowledge, all of Ray's dogs have typical coat pigment, no faded saddles. My dog definitely has a darker coat:




















GSD Fan said:


> What was different about castlemaid's recommendation? She even stated that members would testify to the first breeder I recommended, if you're saying you are looking for a breeder whom members have bought from.
> 
> Excuse me for trying to help.


I took it to mean that the OP is more looking for recommendations based off of personal experience, rather than information that can be gathered from a search engine. Castlemaid offered a suggestion based off of first hand experiences with a breeder's dog (having had trained with at least one vom HausReid dog). 

I don't think anyone means to imply that your information was not appreciated or unsolicited - usually people posting have not done the basic online search prior to asking for recommendations. I don't think there was any harm or offense intended in the OP's request.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Von Gruneheide I would also recommend. 
http://www.vongrunheideshepherds.com/index.html

I know several dogs from her breeding owned by fellow Schutzhund club members - great person to deal with, very balanced dogs, excellent temperaments, nice working drives, fun dogs! The dogs in our club are probably too high drive and a bit too much fond of bitework to be what you are looking for, but in most working litters, there are pups that are more mellow and lower drive that make perfect companions and therapy dogs. A knowledgeable and experienced breeder like Suzanne can evaluate the pups she has and place the right one for you. 

She stays in touch with many of her puppy owners, and loves to hear updates and see her dogs performing whenever she can.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

> I took it to mean that the OP is more looking for recommendations based off of personal experience, rather than information that can be gathered from a search engine. Castlemaid offered a suggestion based off of first hand experiences with a breeder's dog (having had trained with at least one vom HausReid dog).
> 
> I don't think anyone means to imply that your information was not appreciated or unsolicited - usually people posting have not done the basic online search prior to asking for recommendations. I don't think there was any harm or offense intended in the OP's request.


 
Okay, I apologize.


----------



## kgulbranso (Dec 25, 2004)

*SchraderhausK9. I've been out there for a visit and they have wonderful dogs.*


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Vom Banach from the first link is an excellent breeder, I will recommend this kennel based on my personal experience and experience with other dogs from this kennel. 

I am not sure about the therapy dog because any working line for a few years will be a handful and not very suited for calming and healing strangers, just my personal opinion. Also, my dog would be just fine if everyone besides his pack dissappeared from the surface of earth. He doesn't solicit attention and ignores strangers, sometimes the strangers get upset that they mean nothing to him. Not good for a therapy dog. 

He's also not a child in any way, he's a partner and has to be treated as such. Plus he's solid black. If you have any specific questions please ask.


----------



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

I am going to have to support Vom Haus Reid too. They choose my pup for me and she is perfect for us. She is an E litter pup. Choose for me in the hopes of becoming my service and pet dog. They continue to support me and my pup in any way needed. They also has adult dogs that might work for you. It takes up to two years to get a service dog fully trained. Suggest looking at Delta Societys therapy dog behavior requirements. From there you will figure out if you have the time and money to start with a puppy, who offers no guarentees to work out, or get an adult who is trained and has maturity to them. Good luck. This is in fact the finest breed of dog around.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm another person happy with Ray Reid and his dogs. I'm on dog #2 from him & I have worked with Ray in the past. I cannot say enough good about him & the dogs. (The first time was years ago with a pound puppy in one of Ray's obedience classes when he was doing that. I bought a pup from him 15 years later, and another two years ago.)


----------



## Zayven (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you, so very much to everyone for all of your wonderful replies!

Yes, I think I mis-spoke. More along the lines of a psychiatric support dog. I have a case of PTSD that is just bad enough to be disruptive to every day life, and in the search for things that help me with it in any way, so far dogs are the top of the list.

Trying to think of everything I'm hoping for in a dog all at once I think is a daunting task, but this is what comes to mind initially:

I want a dog who cares about me as much as I care about them. (I swear that I found a soulmate in my last baby, and I know its unlikely to find quite that again, but I still am wanting it.) A dog that will bond with me, care for its pack, and at least be friendly with strangers. They don't need to love them, or need attention from them or anything, but at least tolerate and be friendly. A dog that is knowing and patient and gentle enough to let a baby crawl on them, but still know when a real threat is present and make themselves known and active. (Cailey exemplified these traits; it was astonishing watching her not move a muscle when a lose baby that'd just learned to crawl used her coat to pull itself on top of her at a house party. Not that I watched long before I rescued her from what to be painful, but just finding how much trust I could put in her was amazing to have.) I want a dog that obeys commands from me without argument, but is still independent enough to act of its own accord when they need to. A dog that can fluidly switch from work to play depending on the situation. A dog that still wants to play and have fun, but can just as easily be relaxed and calm. I value intelligence highly, and do greatly enjoy training and testing them. (One of my favorite memories from Cailey was actually spurred by a conversation with my ex. We were sitting on the couch talking about whether to keep her crate - which she'd taken a liking to after traveling to the US and back - or her bed on that floor of the house, and finally I told him we should just ask her. He strongly disbelieved she was smart enough to know what we were saying, and so I shushed him a moment, got her attention, and simply asked her, "Which one do you want more?" And I'll be darned if she didn't get up, go over, sit in her crate, and look at us, without any hesitation.) I do want them to be affectionate, at least with me. And I'll need them to be in tune with me. I'm not interested in a high prey drive - I need to be able to trust they'd be tolerant with other animals in non-hostile situations. (Inherent herding instincts are fine, though - Cailey actually used to help babysit young children on walks by herding them : ) No kids in the streets or left behind with her, heh.)

With the coloring/markings - I like the look of the Western show lines. I do like saddlebacks. I just like a balance of the red / black in the coats, not black heavy. But that's just purely an aesthetic preference, and not high on the list of important things. 









That's Cailey : ) I loved her coloring.

I will certainly start touching base with these recommendations. I feel so much better about contacting these now. Thanks again.


----------



## Zayven (Mar 22, 2012)

Also - I am not opposed to adopting again, no. Nor getting a dog that is not just out of a litter. When researching psychiatric therapy dogs / talking to my counselor about it it was just recommended to get them as a puppy and train with them personally so they become more attuned to you. With this breed, however, I know that they can attune to you at whatever age they join your pack.


----------



## webdome (Oct 4, 2011)

wildrivers said:


> I am going to have to support Vom Haus Reid too. They choose my pup for me and she is perfect for us. She is an *E litter *pup. Choose for me in the hopes of becoming my service and pet dog. They continue to support me and my pup in any way needed. They also has adult dogs that might work for you. It takes up to two years to get a service dog fully trained. Suggest looking at Delta Societys therapy dog behavior requirements. From there you will figure out if you have the time and money to start with a puppy, who offers no guarentees to work out, or get an adult who is trained and has maturity to them. Good luck. This is in fact the finest breed of dog around.


I also want to put a good word for HausReid, my boy also from E litter:









I like Ray breeding standards, and I respect his knowledge about the breed.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I also recommended Ray Reid. I got a puppy from him 33 *YEARS* ago. Yes, he has been around (in the and same location) for that long. I would get another puppy from him in a heart beat. Something I can't say about most other breeders I have gotten puppies from.


----------



## brbelloni (Apr 5, 2012)

Does anyone know about how much Ray Reid charges for his puppies?

Thanks.


----------



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

$1500 a pup. Give em' a call they may work with your budget.


----------



## Zayven (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm actually visiting Ray's place next week, although he forwarded me to someone else he works with, who has been very pleasant so far : ) I'm really excited and nervous, given the outstanding recommendations in this thread so far.


----------



## Remy21 (Dec 3, 2011)

Zayven,

I bought my puppy from a breeder out of Goldendale, Washington. Which is roughly about two hours away from portland (20 miles from The Dalles). Here is the website with all the contact information:

germanshepherdsforall

Ginny, the breeder is amazing. I keep in touch with her regularly. Hips and ears guarenteed. I got my pup for $650, and she's been absolutely amazing. She encourages questions, calls, coming to meet the parents and seeing the pups before you pick yours. She will work with you if you want a certain personality type. I still keep in touch with her even though mine is 6 months old. I had a wonderful experience with her and her helping me to choose which puppy I should pick and providing information since I was brand new to German Shepherds (but had always wanted one). 

Good luck! and feel free to PM me if you have any questions about this breeder!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Surprisingly, the above breeder believes that "HD is similar to Scurvy in people" and forces people feed vitamin C or contract is void. She also thinks that puppies 'aquire' hip displasia so basically it's buyers responsibility to keep their pups HD free. Also, dogs have to be returned for replacement. Bottom line, the dogs maybe good and definitely check them out, but forget about the guarantee.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

I had a von Grunheide dog. I got him as a pup and had him till he was 2. I had to find him a new home due to divorce, but I still see him. He is nine now. Excellent dog. Great with kids and dogs. Confident and good drives. Suzanne is the best! I would highly recommend getting a pup from her.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Zayven said:


> I'm actually visiting Ray's place next week, although he forwarded me to someone else he works with, who has been very pleasant so far : ) I'm really excited and nervous, given the outstanding recommendations in this thread so far.


Glad to hear it! Hope you enjoy your visit, my own dog's dam is expecting her last litter on the 15th, I believe and I am a big fan of the sire as well. Please keep us updated


----------



## firnatine (Apr 8, 2012)

I sent you a PM - This is the breeder I used, Very happy with my dog.

www.[B]vonreutergermanshepherds[/B].com


----------



## divergrrl (Apr 2, 2014)

So funny to fall upon this site. VomHausReidr is associated with PetVillage which is were we sent our girl for training. I love them! I'm off to check out their page. we will be in the market for a pup soon and I'm in research mode.

Also, one of the moms at my children's school has a gorgeous 5 month old boy from VonReuter. I feel like there are a lot of good options close to Portland, OR. Which makes me happy.


----------



## divergrrl (Apr 2, 2014)

So I have emails out to a few breeders. 

But it seems like folks here have had great luck with VonReuter & Vom HausReid. 

Any others I might want to check into? 

My biggest wants in a dog is family temperament, good health, and from a responsible breeder. (Isn't that everyone's wish list?) 

We are just looking for a family companion, nothing more.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi divergrrl! This thread is over 2 years old now, so you may have better luck getting responses if you post a new thread of your own in this section  

That said, between vom HausReid and von Reuter, you will likely get two very different types of dogs. From what I know of the former and glancing at the website of the latter, it looks like these two breeders work with different goals in mind and dogs of different lines/types. I am very, very happy with my vom HausReid dog, but a lot depends on what you're looking for. Could you elaborate on how you'd define "family temperament", and what your expectations of the dog would be?


----------



## oldskidog (Apr 20, 2014)

I have been surfing the intertubes for some time contemplating acquiring a GSD pup - I am in the inland PNW. It appears that less than enthusiastic recommendations in regard to breeders are not quite polite here. 

I have been contemplating a pup from Alpine Valley German Shepherds, also known as Shaferhund Shepherds. I also am looking at Iguard International. If anyone has experience of or knowledge of these folks I would appreciate a PM.

FWIW, I am looking for a companion and do not contemplate breeding. I am a crusty old bachelor, but after much thought I think I could give a GSD a good life. From what I read here and elsewhere, I lean toward West German showlines.

Thank you.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

oldskidog, I wholeheartedly recommend Theishof, in the Boise area. Here is a link:
Theishof German Shepherd Puppies for sale in Boise, Idaho.  We can ship to any state!
Sheilah


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

oldskidog said:


> I have been surfing the intertubes for some time contemplating acquiring a GSD pup - I am in the inland PNW. It appears that less than enthusiastic recommendations in regard to breeders are not quite polite here.
> 
> I have been contemplating a pup from Alpine Valley German Shepherds, also known as Shaferhund Shepherds. I also am looking at Iguard International. If anyone has experience of or knowledge of these folks I would appreciate a PM.
> 
> ...


Sent you a PM


----------

